# A quickie with a paddle



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

but I'm gonna make you all wait

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

You suck. On the other hand, do we really want to know what kind of weird things you do with a paddle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> You suck. On the other hand, do we really want to know what kind of weird things you do with a paddle?



You're assuming it's weird


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

Brink said:


> You're assuming it's weird



It IS Brink.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Hour and a half into it


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Lotta hand work


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

This is hard.
But I'm still pluggin along


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

Brink said:


> This is hard.
> But I'm still pluggin along



Careful you don't get a repetitive motion injury.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm drained!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Almost two hours, but it's done


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Rough shaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

More shaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Rounding and smoothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Sanded, ready for some finish

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2016)

It's pretty bad when mama Brink sends you out to the shop to make your own paddle... Sort of like being sent out to pick a switch.

Cool paddle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> It's pretty bad when mama Brink sends you out to the shop to make your own paddle... Sort of like being sent out to pick a switch.
> 
> Cool paddle!



It's not for her.
This is the second one ordered from a guy I know.
I asked if he wore out the first one.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Outside getting some sky-dry

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 5, 2016)

Pretty fancy spanker!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2016)

Is it for swattin or stirrin?


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Is it for swattin or stirrin?



No idea. Fella wanted another, similar to one I did a few years ago


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 5, 2016)

If he needs other things in the same genre send him to @Tony for a "bottle stop"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If he needs other things in the same genre send him to @Tony for a "bottle stop"...
> 
> View attachment 112826

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2016)

Brink said:


> View attachment 112835



No i think its a butt kicking.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2016)

The principal of my HS was also the baseball coach and a former Marine. He had a bat that was cut flat and had holes drilled in it for improved speed of swinging. This brings back memories......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


>


One of my favorite scenes from my favorite movie.

Trivia fact - most of that movie was filmed in Canton, Missippi, just north of Jackson.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 5, 2016)

Paddles ... Takes me back to Jr high ... Every teacher then had a paddle ... Even the women .. Most of the time had a male teacher use it for them ...
7 grade was my very first shop class in school ... The first project to complete was to make a paddle that would be given to a teacher in need ...
Shop teacher was ex-marine ... After you finished said project he would test it on the maker in front of class ... 3 spats ... If it broke you got to make a new one ... If you flinched ... Class got a good laugh ... I think I flinched ... I don't remember a lot of my teachers ...but I'll never forget Mr Hill ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2016)

SENC said:


> One of my favorite scenes from my favorite movie.
> 
> Trivia fact - most of that movie was filmed in Canton, Missippi, just north of Jackson.



Oh brother is full of favorite and quotable scenes one right after the other, possibly more than any movie I know! It's one of our favorites too top three for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 5, 2016)

If we brought paddling back to the schools we probably wouldn't have half the problems that we have today!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 5, 2016)

Jr. High school gym teacher had one. He used it on us as needed, especially when someone got caught sliding across the group shower on their bare butts. Wood shop teacher made him a new one every year.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> If we brought paddling back to the schools we probably wouldn't have half the problems that we have today!



Too late for that. It needs to be used on the idiots that have taken control of our government. Except the "paddle" needs to look and act like this one:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Too late for that. It needs to be used on the idiots that have taken control of our government. Except the "paddle" needs to look and act like this one:




Ya vol, Commidant!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

